# Covenant of Grace unity



## arapahoepark (Apr 22, 2015)

So I have been reflecting on the Niehaus thread here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/early-covenants-common-grace-82678/

I am wondering how are the covenants in unity under the overarching covenant of grace?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 22, 2015)

"How" might best be explained as "in Christ."


> WLC Question 31: With whom was the covenant of grace made?
> Answer: The covenant of grace was made with Christ as the second Adam, and in him with all the elect as his seed.



The various historic covenants are serially revealed as outworkings of a grand and eternal design for human salvation. Elements of coherence may be detected across various administrations; but the ultimate locus of unity is found in a single divine purpose, expressed in covenant-form (cf. Zech.6:13; Is.49).

Does this answer the question?


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 22, 2015)

Contra_Mundum said:


> "How" might best be explained as "in Christ."
> 
> 
> > WLC Question 31: With whom was the covenant of grace made?
> ...



It very much does answer the question. One other one that I have been wondering: how does Noah then relate into it? I have read somewhere that there were two, one with Noah himself (Gen 6) and then a sort of recreation/common grace one with his posterity (Gen 9).


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 22, 2015)

Different folks may attempt to answer the question in different ways. I answered somewhat in the other thread you referenced. In that reply, I concentrated on the "universal" (common) benefits of the post-flood covenant ceremony, because there is an "all flesh" aspect to the promises made therein.

I suppose the reason for proposing possibly two covenants with Noah has to do with the word "covenant" being used first in Gen.6:18 and later in 9:9ff (first before, then after the flood). The first declaration of covenant is usually translated in a future tense, and can easily be referred to the latter (post-deluge) covenant-making. On the other hand, the statement of 6:18 could also be future oriented to the flood itself, and be speaking of the act of covenant-salvation by means of the ark.

If one takes the latter view, to which I am presently inclined, then God's word of covenant-making is actually a reference to an existing covenant. And the word (6:18) to Noah is more properly interpreted as a covenant-keeping/renewal promise. It is analogous to the Exodus covenant-salvation event (which generation was the first to receive the ancient record in exactly this form from Moses, showing the flood is among many foreshadowings in Genesis of what happens in the following era). In the latter event, God is keeping covenant with Abraham/Isaac/Jacob through making covenant with their descendants by preserving them coming out of Egypt by judgment; after which event there is a particular renewal event/ceremony (Sinai) that also inaugurates a new age.

With Noah, then, the post-flood covenant renews in a special way the preexisting/ongoing covenant; while also making broad statements concerning every living creature which reap associated benefits. God actually speaks a direct word about or to them, in the context of a more central redemptive-renewal displayed by the sacrifice.

What covenant is in existence when Noah has his initial revelation? What covenant is being honored by God's promise to "make covenant" with Noah by _*keeping covenant*_ by preserving the human race in the ark? It is the covenant of grace. It is the covenant that is put into place through the word spoken in the aftermath of the fall, and the institution of sacrifice allowing mankind still to have some kind of restored fellowship with God by faith in the promise (originally just "the seed of the woman").

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## MW (Apr 22, 2015)

arap said:


> I am wondering how are the covenants in unity under the overarching covenant of grace?



Gen. 6:18: "But with thee will I establish my covenant." This is not another covenant, but the same which was made after the fall; it is specifically established in the line of Noah. The genealogy of chap. 5 clearly indicates this. Noah temporally and typically fulfils the promise concerning the seed of the woman. After the flood this promise is to continue through Noah and his "seed." It is the same covenant. Likewise, when Abraham is called, the events of Babel and the genealogy from Shem to Abram pinpoint him as the central figure in another epochal fulfilment of the covenant promise.

There are worldwide dimensions to the covenant because the heirs of the promise exist in this world and all things are theirs, but in no sense is there a distinct "common grace" covenant made with all men.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 23, 2015)

Does this sound reasonable? I heard it said that the Covenant that was made with Noah was made with the Church since it was made with those who were alive. Noah and his sons were the Church. Therefore the Covenant that was made with Noah (the Church) was fully founded as an administration of the Covenant of Grace only and the benefits may flow to everyone. It is not two Covenants. It is meant as one that found more definition in Abraham. 

In thee shall all the families of the earth be blessed. Genesis 12:3 and 28:14


----------



## MW (Apr 23, 2015)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Does this sound reasonable? I heard it said that the Covenant that was made with Noah was made with the Church since it was made with those who were alive. Noah and his sons were the Church. Therefore the Covenant that was made with Noah (the Church) was fully founded as an administration of the Covenant of Grace only and the benefits may flow to everyone. It is not two Covenants. It is meant as one that found more definition in Abraham.
> 
> In thee shall all the families of the earth be blessed. Genesis 12:3 and 28:14



I would think it is reasonable as long as the "administration" is the changeable component, not the covenant itself. The progressive and epochal nature of revelation allows for changes in form without changing the substance.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 23, 2015)

That is what I was thinking. Thanks Rev. Winzer.


----------

